# Share your wilderness camp pics, won't you?



## RobHASboots

whoa-ho!
so, you take pride in making comfortable n stealthy lil camps in the bush?
WELL DONE! show off your handywork. inspire others. share tips.
-fire-ring?
-logs to sit on?
-beach front?
-multiple tents? ...*many hands make light work
(after all, why shouldn't you be proud? you worked hard to clear all those stinging nettles!)


----------



## kerouac

this was the first shelter i built. super basic, as you can see. just a simple a-frame and a few tarps. lots of wild herbs around for tea and trout & whitefish in the river. i guess it wouldn't be liveable for an extended period of time but it was a perfect getaway


----------



## Tude

Interesting thread - I'm looking forward to what you get in here.  Although some people done't have an accessible wifi or electric or phone etc etc, you might get some people on here -- and there is always an McDonald's for wifi for pics and that's cool! Nice thread idea


----------



## Flemmings

Here are a couple of my pics. I have a lot more, but don't wanna bog down too much. 
lol


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc

I love all these pictures! 

Keep 'em coming!!!


----------



## Mankini

Bennington; Monongahela.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc

voodoochile76 said:


> Bennington; Monongahela.




Those are beautiful!


----------



## Mankini

Andrea Van Scoyoc said:


> Those are beautiful!


I was bored one day so I looked for ''forestry jobs''....found a slot with the SCA Student Conservation Association...they sent me to the Monongahela, a 2 hour train ride west of DC.  That part of WV is pretty darn isolated...beautiful. .....Not the friendliest part of the country. But I did find the Greenbrier Hotel and bunker there.

Bennington is just cool any way ya look at it. Green Mountains; good public trans. ...Cool people. That was in the Fall, on the Long Trail.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc

Not friendly?

That's disappointing. If I want unfriendly, I'll just stay where I am.

But thanks for the heads up. 

Whenever I start my journey, it'll help to know what places to avoid.


----------



## Mankini

I've never experienced anything like that before. I got family in Iowa...Iowans may be a little grumpy but theyre reasonably nice...Hotdarnit even Texans are nice....WV is just an odd part of the country....However other West Virginians from other parts of the state were nice. They're kind of reserved in a way I'm not used to.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc

Coming from hillbilly stock the way I do, I'm used to people being odd and reserved (doesn't mean I like it...it just doesn't surprise me. I can't do the whole, suspicious-go-to-the-door-with a shot gun thing...it's creepy) but unfriendly I just can't stand.

I'm not interested in anyone unfriendly. There's just no need in it. Only be unfriendly when/if someone's an asshole.

I can't grasp the whole, "suspect everyone and keep your guard up."


----------



## Mankini

Yeah! You know I grew up in Cali. And Californians I hate to admit are some of the worst offenders when it comes to hospitality and civility. ...However sometimes people are just initially prickly and then when they trust you theyre cool. (Scandinavians)


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc

I don't mind giving people time to warm up.


----------



## Mankini

Yeah. Sometimes all it takes is an icebreaker. I took my lil Shih Tzu to Finland and immediately people on the street felt comfortable talking to us...and Nordic societies are notoriously reserved.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc

Awesome...


----------



## kylec443

i live in orange county ca im looking for the best forested area to move to plz help thank you


----------



## lone wolf

nothing extravagant, just a place to stay dry.






woke up to these 2 fury critters today. I couldn't get a good pic from inside the tent, was surprised they stuck around after I poked my head outside.






the one on the lower branch took a little more cover when I crawled out to get a bit closer.


----------



## Mankini

*


----------



## Mankini




----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc

Beautiful, beautiful!!!!


----------



## Mankini

I want to be the new Ansel Adams.


----------



## Odin

Haha... Demon Owls be like Hoot Hoot mudderflower.


----------



## Hillbilly Castro

On some family land up in the hills. Gardens and sheds and stills


----------



## Chillawhile

Tennessee or North Carolina? Couple hours from Asheville


----------



## Jram

South fork of the Skokomish river, Olympic peninsula, Washington


----------



## Mankini

Hoh rainforest!!!


----------



## uniparemassilmas

We were living in tents for a month. And friend of mine decided not to attach his tent. So it flew around in our camping place all the time.


----------



## Mankini




----------



## Deleted member 15688




----------



## bearfoot




----------



## Mankini

Aspen 2.0. Can anyone see my tent?! Ahahahaha Im right in the middle of downtown. Most expensive real estate in the country. Ahahahaha


----------



## black

Jram said:


> South fork of the Skokomish river, Olympic peninsula, Washington
> View attachment 27905
> View attachment 27906


I desperately want to see more of this. basicly where me and the wife will be in about a month.


----------



## JamesPrice94

Been hanging out here on the native reserve near rice lake Ontario. Rely cool set up. I'm taking some wilderness living course and just helping out.


----------



## Wawa

Fun thread. Here's my gear on the Gila.















With woodstove(also beginning of hand drawn camo sharpie scribbles);





And horse;


----------



## Deleted member 2626

Ha awesome @Wawa Did you set up the outlet yourself or did the tent come like that. That would do me well for winter. Awesome.


----------



## Wawa

It's actually just a $6 piece of soldering insulation from Lowe's. Buying stove specific tents only leaves you with a small handful of bright colored expensive impractical things.


----------



## Deleted member 2626

Appreciate the reply wawa. Gonna look into a collapsible woodstove. Mind if I ask your little stove set up? I'm guessing something you break down and fit in your pack?


----------



## Wawa

Yeah, if I had it with me now I'd take breakdown pics.... It turns into a flattish rectangle and a tube, weighs under 1.5 pounds. Company that makes that one is Titanium Goat. Expensive as fuck but definitely most backpackable stove. Not freezing is pretty cool.


----------



## Deleted member 2626

Awesome appreciate the reply. Pretty amazing their weight and breakdown size. May have to be work funds winter buy


----------

